# Dubia Roaches and Diseases



## Chucky (Mar 15, 2009)

hi all,

i'm about to start my dissertation on dubia roaches but before i can use the unis labs i have to produce some info on any diseases they may carry, i have been looking online for a while now and cant seem to find anything to help.

Does anyone on here know if this particular species carries (or may carry) any diseases?

Really appreciate any help.:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I gotta say I doubt they carry anything


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

could maybe try a forum more focused on bugs and inverts, im sure they could help out alot more.

immediate one that springs to mind is bug nation.


----------



## Chucky (Mar 15, 2009)

oooooo good idea, i'll try that too.:2thumb:


----------

